

Arrest made in the "clever" Craigslist robbery - mhb
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/web/dna-trail-leads-police-to-craigslist-bandit/2008/11/07/1225561116126.html

======
mhb
The original story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=322055>

